# question about ovulation and fraternal twins



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm just really curious about this.
so if a woman drops two eggs, does this likely happen at once or on different days? just wondering if fraternal twins would have different gestational ages. does anyone know?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

usually the eggs emerge within 24 hours of each other, this is due to the hormone surge that triggers ovulation. in extremely rare cases there can be what is called superfetation - where a pregnancy occurs when a fetus/embryo is already in the uterus. In that case, the babies would have different gestational ages.


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

I could have sworn I popped two eggs this month! Normally I can feel it. But it happened about 48 hours apart.


----------

